# yamaha 350 Wolverine 2000 capable plow rig?



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

First upstate NY and I have a paved driveway approximately 12 ft wide by 150 yards long slight down grade away from the house and a small parking area. 

2 options to install plow on.... First 2000 yamaha wolverine 350 4wd 5 spd manual w stock 25" tires from a brute force, Im considering the cycle country A.R.M x force aTV kit 52"poly blade.(Less wear on new Blacktop?) With the understanding i will buy a winch and bracket as lift mechanism. Priced out from promark offroad w free shipping for about 650 w Tire chains. Also would fabricate box for weights over rear wheels. Will this plow setup provide good bang for the buck?

the other is to abandon ATV and put a plow on my 2002 gmc ext cab 2500hd 6.0L gas w 88k miles on it. I know it will plow better but realize the wear and tear on truck and the cost for a new plow setup around 4k. leaves me 3k in my pockets If I use ATV. thoughts and if you think truck..... recomendations for plow set up's ball Park on pricing?


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

I would in your situation buy the plow for the quad. keeping 3 grand in your pocket is alot and even if you get alot of snow the atv will be fine. You may just have to plow more often and remember to push the snow back as far as you can each plowin. I would look for a used plow for the truck and if you found one then evaluate the price differnce.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

your ATV can handle that I would not go any bigger on the Blade maybe even a 48" .

also How new/nice is your paved area? if you spin the tires with chain's on down to the pavment and keep em spiing you leave marks on the blacktop. IF you let of the gas once your not moving and back up for another run you'll be fine and wont leave hardly any marks at all. 
I know when I added chains to my Honda foreman I could push about 30% more snow before I lost traction. and spun out. plus the chains help chew up packed down snow better than just tires.


how much is your ave snow fall your pushing?

say 10 time of 4" or so and 1-3 time of a big 12" snow fall?

or a couple small snow falls but then most are over 6" or your driveway drift's alot that you'll have to bust through?

the ATV can due it and it'll take the abuse alot better than your truck for alot less $$$
but your still outside on the ATV to plow snow. The truck is nice and warm.

I vote for the ATV but you posted this in the ATV section so there you go.


----------



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice I went ahead and ordered the A.R.M 52" plow setup with a gorilla 2500xt winch and specific winch mount also ordered the tire chains will use appropriately dependent on snow/Ice conditions(thanks for the tips on chains the blacktop is brand new) And this is First winter in home.
Weather here is unpredictable quite a bit of snow last year few big storms lot of 4-6" if I remember correctly.
ANY Feedback on the Cycle Country A.R.M. 52" Poly Blade setup? Gorilla Winches? Total for everything shipped to door 684.00 Free shipping from Promark too. local dealer wanted about 500 just for manual lift 48" no winch. Anyway thats almost a 4k savings over quotes I got for new meyer 8ft lot pro installed from local dealers on the GMC. Plus I use the atv for recreation so I will have a winch now Too during the warmer months.


----------



## sw services (Dec 15, 2009)

I use a wolverine 450 with warn plow and have yet to run into a problem. you will be fine as long as you stay in 4x4. As stated before make sure to push the snow back as far as possible as once it accumulates it can get beyond 350cc or 450cc of power to push


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I ran a 300 wolverine for over 4 years untill we got hit with a 12 inch snow. worked just fine. had a v-blade on the front.


----------



## sw services (Dec 15, 2009)

rblake;908609 said:


> I ran a 300 wolverine for over 4 years untill we got hit with a 12 inch snow. worked just fine. had a v-blade on the front.


I have found that when you get hit with 9+ inches of anything heavy it helps to shave layer by layer. Not attacking the entire snowfall on the initial push but rather skim from the top. Its going to take a few more passes but it should work. It works for me.


----------

